# Brenner wird nicht als Brenner erkannt (Win98SE)



## sreinhardt (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich einen neuen CD-Brenner eingebaut habe, wird dieser nicht als Brenner erkannt. Er ist zwar vorhanden (im Gerätemanager und Explorer), ich kann auf ihn zugreifen und CDs auslesen, aber ich kann nicht brennen. Alle Kabel habe ich mehrfach geprüft.

Ich habe verschiedene Brennprogramme nacheinander installiert und nach dem Test wieder deinstalliert. Jedes sagt mir, dass kein Schreibgerät vorhanden ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

